#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  djinn's

## field_nigga

weet iemand waar ik informatie over djinn's kan vinden?

----------


## Shosho

Salaam,

Zoek je in het Nederlands of het Arabisch? In het Arabisch is er natuurlijk van alles te vinden.
Er is een boekje vertaald in het Nederlands. Volgens mij heet het "de jinn". Het is verkrijgbaar bij Uitgeverij Noer in Delft.

Salaam en succes.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door field_nigga_ 
> *weet iemand waar ik informatie over djinn's kan vinden?*


Wat je ook doet...oppassen met die djins...ik heb er ooit mee te maken gehad. Ze leiden je naar je ondergang.  :duizelig:

----------

